# !!!orphaned Noisy Miner!!!



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

how do i care for them? how often do i feed them? i gave them some diluted, warm honey and water and that livened them up a bit. they are currently in my garage...where it should be warm. they have both got "down" feathers, but one has something wrong with his leg and cannot move it. they are both chirruping, but are closing their eyes an awful lot. the elder was picked up by a dog and deposited on the road...i only just got it in time. i'm not sure if dog spit is venomous, but it doesn't move very much and it doesn't actually open its mouth to be fed like its sibling. what can i do?????


sorry, in a rush 

*EDIT*

Ok, since nobody's replied yet, here is a quick update. I fed them a bit and left for the night, since I have some important work to do and don't think I can care for them in the morning. it'd about 9:00PM here right now. I'm not sure if they'll be alive in the morning...


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi you can start with some moistened cat or dog food that will be enough to help out till someone from Aust. gets on. !/2 hot water and 1/2 dry cat or dog food. Let it sit and soak up some moisure and then you can open their mouths and put some food in. Rehydration water is hot water and sugar and a pinch of salt let it cool and you can dribble some down the side of their beaks and it will fall inside. What part of Australia are you in? Might have some contacts for you for help


Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The other things you can do is contact any vet there or any animal zoo and see what they have to offer or ask them if they have anyone on hand to care for them


Cindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dog "spit" is not venomous. I would of been dead a loooong time ago. A pucture wound can get infected though. you need to find someone who can feed these on a regular basis if you can't.


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your timely replies, though I am sad to reply they didn't make it. I don't think i got there quick enough since it was v. cold and I didn't see them from my window. Sorry little guys


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi snowy,

Sorry to hear the little ones didn't make it They are very cute and that must have been hard to lose them.

I dunno if this wll help you now, but I live in Queensland and I come across newly fledged noisy minor chicks on the ground every year. During fledging, they seem to wind up on the ground for a day or so, protected by their family group (unless they are removed bya person or a dog etc). If its a quiet area with no dogs & cats around, many of them probably make it without help. But I never felt confident enough to just leave them there, so I pick them up and put them on a branch. 

The first time I did it, the baby just winded back on the ground again, and after a few rescues I realized that they only stay put if you put them back in the same tree that their nest is in. Once they are back up there, they'll stay until they can flutter (which only takes a day or 2 at the most).

Also, if you ever need help again, you can call `wildcare' for advice or to have someone care for them professionally.

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

*miner*



Snowy_pied_chic said:


> how do i care for them? how often do i feed them? i gave them some diluted, warm honey and water and that livened them up a bit. they are currently in my garage...where it should be warm. they have both got "down" feathers, but one has something wrong with his leg and cannot move it. they are both chirruping, but are closing their eyes an awful lot. the elder was picked up by a dog and deposited on the road...i only just got it in time. i'm not sure if dog spit is venomous, but it doesn't move very much and it doesn't actually open its mouth to be fed like its sibling. what can i do?????
> 
> 
> sorry, in a rush
> ...


well Iv'e the same thing happen, like me and my friend found one, took it to the vet, then found another and desided to keep it. It survived the first night and we just kept feeding her worms and water. I'm only 11 and I was told by the vet that we've done a good job for the first one was alive too and was sent to wires. The second one we've named BLISS is heathly and asleep now.
Bri


----------

